# what kind of boats are you erie guys running



## oh-fish (Mar 23, 2010)

this is for the walleye guys on erie. i wanna know what size boats and what kind you guys are running. im looking at getting a starcraft walleye 170 how would that would work


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

As an Erie only boat IMO its a little on the small side, but for a crossover from inland and Erie capable it would work. The min I would suggest is 18 and even better is 19-21. Check out a starcraft 196. Its a great Erie ride at a competitive price. If your interested in a new starcraft let me know, I am on their prostaff and can put you in touch with a dealer in your area.

Scott


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

I run a Lund Pro-V 18 with a 115. The boat is 18'-11" . I don't run all the time there. I have never had a problem,but I watch the weather and don't go when it is bad.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I run what I can afford, a 16.5 ft 2000 Lund Angler ss with 50 hp. Some guys might think I am crazy but I run all over the lake.I fish the reef area then around the islands untill the fish start to bite good on the lorain sand bar. I have used small boats my whole life, there are many days I might be 6 to 8 miles out on the sandbar or up by the boarder north of kelleys. Papascott gave good info I agree 100% if I could afford it I would buy an 18-20 ft boat with a 100 to 150 hp motor. My buddy has a Lund 1800 fisherman with a 115 hp motor and it handles the big lake erie waves a whole lot better than my boat.Starcraft make a very nice boat and the 170 will do the job but on erie bigger is better and safer.
Angler ss


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

My boat is in my signature and I think it works great. I wouldn't want a boat any smaller. If I did maybe a 17 but at least as wide and mine is 96" wide. That helps a lot.


----------



## polecat (Mar 25, 2007)

i'm in a monark 19' KING, 2005 /90 H.P./ '95 EVENRUDE 9.9. WIDE BEAM, NICE N DEEP. GREAT INSIDE LAYOUT. IT GOT ME OUT TO 70 FOW BUT I DONT PRESS IT. 17 FT. IS FINE SO LONG AS YOU KNOW YOUR LIMITATIONS AND DONT PRESS IT.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a Starcraft Superfisherman 180 with a 115 hp motor. I am a very experienced Lake Erie fisherman and have been in some very rough ( 8 footers) water with this craft and while not comfortable I felt safe. The boat is 18ft 7in long and has a 100in beam and a very deep hull with a 19 degree deadrise which provides a very comfortable ride. The 170 will do the job but you will have to be more cautious weatherwise and be less comfortable in rough waves. I would have purchased the 196 if I could have fit it into my a driveway. Go larger if your finances allow.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

If you are strictly on Erie buy the biggest you can afford. ( There are a ton of used boats out there as well) I started with an 18 ft starcraft and now am in a 23ft Trophy. I now can fish practically anyday I want in 5 footers or less (not that I like 5' but) Its a decision that has alot of factors. Money and amount of time you get to fish are the biggest though.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

30ft Hardtop Sportscraft. it glides threw 4-6ft waves.


----------



## waterwalker (Jan 24, 2008)

1960 14' Ouachita Lake Erie waterplow w/1967 Merc 110

" On the hunt for the yardstick "36in" Walleye. Ooo yes it will be MINE!!" <<<<<<<<<<<<<< Get in line, It is mine!!!!!!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

21 ft Ranger Fisherman walleye boat 250 HP Mercury with 9.9 kicker for trolling and saftey. Full windshield to protect from wind and rain, a must for erie on any boat. NO replacement for displacement on Erie, the bigger the better I don't care what anyone says, my boat run like a raped aped but there are days I wish I'm fishing in my buddy's 30 footer, Erie can be one bad mama jama, I've been in 16's (used to own one) and been out in 17's...IMO no fun I don't care how big or wide they are. BIGGER IS BETTER on Erie. buy what money will allow. I think more Horsepower is always better and will ultimately allow for more control with alot of ass in the boat and a better ride as well, in the rough stuff at least. When it's calm any motor will get it done but when it's rough, the more the merrier to climb big water. 

Do youself a favor and go fishing with some different guys in different boats and see what you like...only you can decide what works for you, everyone internet opinion doesn't mean squat. What you feel and think is what matters. This is fact though---"NO replacement for displacement on Erie" nobody will argue this. If they do there nuts. 

9 times out of 10 glass will ride better as well, Starcrafts with the 19 degree deadrise are the best riding fishing aluminum boats out there downside, they pitch and roll some. take the good with the bad.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah I also agree with Kevin never get an under powered boat.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

2352 Trophy Pro


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

17' mfg w/75 johnson 3.5 kicker.... its the biggest kicker i can fit on the back of the stupid thing.... lmao


but when it gets packed on the weekends, i try to make my way to the middle of the perch pack with alittle more fire power...LOL


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

24' Thompson Fishermen
Gonna run a 8hp kicker this year instead of the trolling bags.
Ducksdemise


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

31 Baha sportfisherman with twin 454 cubic inch magnums making 730 horsepower when rigged and loaded has a 15000 pound displacement. There are many days when that is not enough, Those are the days to stay at the dock and regroup for another day. I also run a smaller 23 foot fiberglass v hull. There are times and places that each individual boat shines. You are looking at what would be the smaller end of the spectrum in my eyes but would give you a more than adequate platform. you will just have to pay closer attention to weather aspects in your planning. You will have more freedom with trailering and launch locations. Smaller boats also fish easier at night without having to look through all of that windshield glass glare. The spring extreme shallow water bite will also be an easier time for a smaller rig...Running far offshore during the summer will again require a more watchful eye to conditions...Good luck to you


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Seems like you are looking for info on smaller boats...

Theres a bit of a split with guys on here it seems...You have the guys with the 20-30ft sport fishers and the other guys running 17-21ft "professional style boats" as I like to call them.

I started fishing Erie in a 16ft open bow aluminum boat. Wed go all over in it, however in 2-4s it started getting kinda hairy. It served its purpose though...Moved on to a 21' Hardtop again served its purpose. Now I get to dance around on my 272 Sport with 4 or 5 of my friends or guests...

I dunno if they make a big enough boat for Erie's conditions, most of the time id say the boat can handle more than you can. Buy something within your means to get ya started, as others have said If you are buying specifically for Erie, you may want to consider options and look at some used stuff as its a great market to buy a boat. The more serious you get obviously the bigger and more suitable boat you can purchase...Its not like they quit making em...lol


----------



## spinningwheel (Aug 6, 2007)

I agree with Kevin also, the bigger the better. I've been on the lake for 50+ years and remember days in my dads 16' Lyman with waves that made it so you could see land when on top of them and water all around when down in the trough. 
I run 23' 1989 Imperial cuddy with a 171 hp I/O and always make a judgement call when the lake is at 4' or above. (Usually I just fish off the boat at the dock at Copper Kettle when it's that rough, or clean and rearrange the gear aboard so as not to have wasted the trip from Brunswick.)
Some good advice given here is to ride with other boaters and see what YOU prefer, after all you have to trust in it, be able to control it and make the payments every month.

spinner


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

2006 Lowe 17". 50hsp gets the job done for me on Erie.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Offshorelimits I'd hate to see your gas bill......I chringe when I fill mine....and I can afford it..


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey fishinerie, it only holds 300 gallons..


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Only 300 gallons:bulgy-eyes:holy $hit!


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

capt S said:


> 30ft Hardtop Sportscraft. it glides threw 4-6ft waves.


My dad owns the same I love it cant wait to get out


----------



## Bowhuntnsteve (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a 96 Starcraft Islander 191 with the 130 i/o Merc & a 15hp 4 stroke merc kicker


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

waterwalker said:


> 1960 14' Ouachita Lake Erie waterplow w/1967 Merc 110


That motor is a pain to work on!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh-fish,
As you can see many different boats can run on Erie. The most important piece of the puzzle is the captain. When in doubt, head for home. 
In general a good boat for trailering to different locations will be 22' or less. Your boat comfort in rough water will generally go up with the length, depending on the amount of displacement and amount of angle for deep V hull. Then when you are drifting, the deep V hulls may rock more than a bassboat type. Also, gas consumption goes up exponentially as your boat length increases. It boils down to what you want to spend and adjust your fishing times to fit that boat and the captains, ability to deliver safety and comfort. As is said before, try to get out with others to find out what you like. 
Mine is a 22' dual console with a 200hp Johnson. I love it, just small enough to trailer and big enough to handle bad conditions. I can fish and ski and take 8 people with me. Which in 2 seasons I've only had to run off the lake once, and during May of course.
Good luck this is a great time to buy your first boat. Don't finish the deal until all your needs are met. You may never get another time like this to buy. 

Rickerd


----------



## oh-fish (Mar 23, 2010)

ive been taking my time and keep getting closer but still cant find the perfect one


----------



## Marinette Sportfisherman (Apr 13, 2010)

1980 Marinette Sportsfisherman 28' with a single 318 great on gas and lots of deck space and the flybridge is a joy to drive.


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Thompson 240 fisherman hardtop...love it,really glad we got the hardtop it is nice in both hot weather and rain.Also a dry ride when the lake kicks up..Good combo boat is 18-21',strictly gonna fish erie then get the 22-30 sportfish models.Good luck..


----------

